# Crocs in the News



## News Bot (Jan 31, 2010)

*Published On:* 31-Jan-10 04:14 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

Bangladesh's only crocodile farm will be sending its first export to Germany next month. (News source.)

A UK aquarium is training its dwarf caiman to respond to commands. (News source.)

A UK man wants to start his own crocodile park. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

APS is your life? i knew i felt sorry for you for a reason!
Go back to WoW


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2010)

An embarrassment to Germans and herpers everywhere.pfft


> i do have alife and it got banned for good to never be lifted


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

=bECS= said:


> APS is your life? i knew i felt sorry for you for a reason!
> Go back to WoW


I think he prefers Call of duty


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> i do have alife and it got banned for good to never be lifted


Your life was banned for good Bwhahahahahaahahahahh


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> I think he prefers Call of duty


quite sad really


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 8, 2010)

DoucheBag doesn't deserve to even say Call of Duty..
taking his last breath would be the only time he didn't waiste oxygen


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol its true, he has no life,
U better get back to COD b4 20B breaks ur record u spent ur whole childhood training for


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

you loose coolsnake!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1551448-post6


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> i play cod 4 on pc, infinity ward is for pc's sucker bitch


Bwhahaahaah good one Kris
His username is CoolSnake


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

whats ya username? I'll verse ya in a hectic battle for the ultimate COD title!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

pedigree amstaff looser, champion bloodlines son!


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> number 1 call of trannies, hardcore free for all highest rank in australia 1800 handjobs 100000 sucks eat my shorts niggar


 
thats a pretty impressive rank.. you sure earned it, lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> i got the loosest **** in all off Prosperine QLD, you called even say im the original Prsperine prossi


I wouldnt be advertising that


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

your useless coolsnake, you come back and still fail


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

he cant spell either


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> ya steve erwin hater


Its Steve Irwin, did u drop out of school to pursue a career in COD?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2010)

Gender Male Location proserpine QLD 

Occupation heavy earth-moving diesel fitter 

Species Kept NT water python with orange bloodlines.

Female Natural pattern QLD coastal carpet

black and gold jungle

Soon to have a rough-scale python 

heavy earth-moving diesel fitter ??? you sound like your freakin 8!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

and your cut for being banned so you come back and make an even bigger fool of yourself..... good for you, get a real life!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

be original


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

powerless python, its a video game, get over it..... in the real world it means nothing


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

PythonPower said:


> I get payed to play with men in private


U get payed to play with men?


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2010)

haha...... go play with yourself then! 
Its sad that you feel the need to come here and 'sabotage' the forum because you are a disgruntled former member. You're not even good at it, posting random stupid things to random threads.... you got banned for a reason, live with it.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 8, 2010)

ha, he edited it, lol


> U get payed to play with men?


Hit a nerve, lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> ha, he edited it, lol


Yeah he is a quick little basterd


----------

